# اصغر القرود في العالم



## fouad78 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

هذه القرود من نوع pygmy tarsier  اعتقدوا انها قد انقرضت منذ حوالي ثمانية عقود 
ولكنهم عادوا واكتشفوها مرة أخرى في اندونيسيا في آب/اغسطس العام الماضي


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*ياااااه فعلا حجمهم صغير جداا .. يا ريت لو تقدر تجيبلنا معلومات أكتر عن النوع ده .
وميرررررسى على المعلومات والصور وربنا يعوض تعبك .  ​*


----------



## جيلان (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*يا لهوى عسولين اوى نفسى فيهم
ده كدى اكبر حجم ليهم يعنى ولا وهما صغيريين ؟
بجد قمورين كدى عايزة واحد*


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 ديسمبر 2008)

جمال اوووووووووووووى 

مافيش حد بيبيع منهم دول ؟؟؟؟؟

ميررررررسى كتير على الصور والمعلومه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## rana1981 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*وااااااااااااااو شكلن لذيذ كتيرررررررررررررر​*


----------



## fouad78 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ياااااه فعلا حجمهم صغير جداا .. يا ريت لو تقدر تجيبلنا معلومات أكتر عن النوع ده .
> وميرررررسى على المعلومات والصور وربنا يعوض تعبك .  ​*



سلام المسيح أنا بالفعل دورت على معلومات أكثر بالعربي لكن مع الأسف مفيش
كل المواقع بيكبروا الله وأكبر الله وأكبر بس إنو واحد يعطي معلومات مفيدة مفيش بشان هيك ماكتبت معلومات كتير بس لأنك طلبتي رجعت لمواقع انكليزية مع اني مش مقتدر كتير بس حصلت المعلومات دي:






الأقزام Tarsiers:
تزن أوقيتين (57)غ لها عيون كبيرة وجلد فرو يحميها من برد الشتاء، وقد كان من المفترض أن هذه الحيوانات قد انقرضت وآخر مشاهدة لها كانت سنة 1921، وقد تم اكتشافهما بالصدفة، ورغم الجهود المبذولة فلم يتم حتى الآن العثور عليها في موطنها الأصلي وتمارس حياتها الطبيعية، ولقد تم حصر حتى الآن ثلاثة أنواع، حيث تتابع الآن في موطنها في جبل Rorekatimbo في Lore Lindu National Park in Central Sulawesi نسبة إلى Texas A&M University.

وللتوسع ممكن الرجوع إلى:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pygmy_Tarsier

و

http://www.inquisitr.com/8822/furby-like-pygmy-tarsier-rediscovered/​


----------



## fouad78 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

وأدي صورة تانية


----------



## fouad78 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *يا لهوى عسولين اوى نفسى فيهم
> ده كدى اكبر حجم ليهم يعنى ولا وهما صغيريين ؟
> بجد قمورين كدى عايزة واحد*



هههههههه على فكرة أغلب البنات في المنتديات قالوا نفس كلامك
وبالفعل هم حلوين كتير ومهضوين
وخلاص ياستي متزعليش هصليلك عشان يجيك واحدة منهم هدية​


----------



## fouad78 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> جمال اوووووووووووووى
> 
> مافيش حد بيبيع منهم دول ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...



صراحة يا كوكو مان إذا بيبيعوا منهم أنا أول واحد هشتري
شكرا ليك الرب يباركك​


----------



## fouad78 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> *وااااااااااااااو شكلن لذيذ كتيرررررررررررررر​*



بالغعل صغار ومهضومين
ميرسي لمرورك
الرب يباركك
​


----------



## kalimooo (7 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااا على المعلومة fouad78
ربنا يباركك اخي
سلام المسيح​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 ديسمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكلهم غريب فعلا يا فؤاد
ميرسى لتعب حبتك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*اااااااااااالله شكلهم جميل أوى *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2008)

* ميررررسى يا فؤاد تعبتك بالبحث عن معلومات أضافيه .. بجد كلك ذوق
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وفى أنتظار المزيد من مواضيعك الشيقه ​*


----------



## ارووجة (8 ديسمبر 2008)

يييي مااطيبهن ههههههه
ميرسي عالمعلوومة الحلوة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## fouad78 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> شكرااااااااااا على المعلومة fouad78
> ربنا يباركك اخي
> سلام المسيح​



شكرا لمشاركتك كليمو الرب يباركك​


----------



## fouad78 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> شكلهم غريب فعلا يا فؤاد
> ميرسى لتعب حبتك​



هههههههههه ومهضومين
وميرسي ليكي الرب يباركك​


----------



## fouad78 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> * ميررررسى يا فؤاد تعبتك بالبحث عن معلومات أضافيه .. بجد كلك ذوق
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وفى أنتظار المزيد من مواضيعك الشيقه ​*



العفو لا تعب ولا حاجة الرب يباركك​


----------



## fouad78 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

ارووجة قال:


> يييي مااطيبهن ههههههه
> ميرسي عالمعلوومة الحلوة
> ربنا يباركك



هههههههههههه روعة مش كده
ميرسي ليكي
الرب يباركك​


----------



## merna lovejesus (8 ديسمبر 2008)

صغنتتين اوى بس جمال خالص ميرسى كتير على الصور


----------



## بنت الفادى (8 ديسمبر 2008)

يا جميله ايه العسل دا
بس متاكدين انى المخلوقات دى يطلق عليها اسم قرد​


----------



## fouad78 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

merna lovejesus قال:


> صغنتتين اوى بس جمال خالص ميرسى كتير على الصور



هههههههه طالما عجبوكو كلكو هصليلكو عشان تحصلوا عليهم هدية
أنا بشكرك اختي المباركة على مشاركتك​


----------



## fouad78 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

بنت الفادى قال:


> يا جميله ايه العسل دا
> بس متاكدين انى المخلوقات دى يطلق عليها اسم قرد​



أه تخيلي المخلوقات دي قردة يا سبحان الله
الله واعلم إيه حيوانات جميلة انقرضت مع الزمن
شكرا ليكي والرب يباركك​


----------

